# Aikido Gecko Story



## kilo (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont know if this has been posted before but I thought it was funny.

"One day I received a shipment of fan-foot geckos, small lizards about six inches long. Suddenly, while I was digging around in the box, one of the lizards ran up my arm and clamped itself onto the skin over my carotid artery. Startled, I clamped my hand over the lizard and sat up suddenly. But the back of the chair that I was sitting in was broken.

I fell backwards out of the chair, in the process kicking the box, sending a couple dozen lizards airborne in a diffuse pattern that covered most of the room. I ended up on the floor, clutching my throat, in a futile attempt to defend myself from this one-ounce lizard who had quite cleanly thrown and pinned me and who even liberated his comrades in the process."  Wiley Nelson

heres a link http://www.cafeshops.com/aikidogecko


----------



## Shodan (Jan 25, 2004)

That's hilarious!!  I've only recenly found out that Willy is a martial artist......Tae Kwon Do I believe.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Shodan (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh.......Ha!!  I see now that it is Wiley Nelson......not Willy Nelson the country singer!!  I was talking about Willy Nelson!  Oops!!


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Oh.......Ha!!  I see now that it is Wiley Nelson......not Willy Nelson the country singer!!  I was talking about Willy Nelson!  Oops!! *


 Well, Willey stays "high" enough most of the time that those flying kicks shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Yari (Jan 26, 2004)

It just saved my day!


/Yari


----------



## old_sempai (Feb 18, 2004)

But, more importantly did he save any money on his car insurance?

artyon:


----------

